# Tips for a Amtrak Coach newbie



## Kbyrdleroydogg (May 17, 2019)

I'm booking a trip from Chicago to Denver on coach on the 5 California Zephyr . Normally I'd get a bedroom but its too expensive so I'll be in coach for the first time.
What can I expect from coach? What should I bring in terms of blankets, etc. What tips can you give me for this overnight trip?


----------



## mlanoue (May 17, 2019)

I've done this trip a few times. it's not too bad at all. I think you have to be prepared to expect just about anything. It could peaceful and pleasant. Or, you could end up sitting next to a guy who talks to himself part of the way. Chances are, if you start in Chicago you will probably get a seat to yourself at first. But, a lot of people get on in Galesburg, and especially Omaha. Some sort of pillow makes all the difference. Once you open up the superliner seat to a reclining position, it is definitely possible to nod off. Just plan on being kind of tired when you get to Denver.


----------



## MARC Rider (May 17, 2019)

Kbyrdleroydogg said:


> I'm booking a trip from Chicago to Denver on coach on the 5 California Zephyr . Normally I'd get a bedroom but its too expensive so I'll be in coach for the first time.
> What can I expect from coach? What should I bring in terms of blankets, etc. What tips can you give me for this overnight trip?



You'd better bring a blanket and a blow-up pillow, as these are no longer supplied. I have a "stadium sized" blanket that's less bulky than a full size blanket and does the job. Eye shades and earplugs will probably be helpful to insure a decent sleep. It's about the same as an intercontinental flight, except that the seats are more roomy.

Technically, you can get a dinner reservation in the dining car, but they usually do the sleepers first, and sometimes nobody comes through the coaches, so you have to accept the possibility that dinner will come from the cafe car or what you bring on. Breakfast is usually without reservation, so you should be able to do that, if you want.

I'm not sure how the CZ works, but the last time I did overnight coach on the Silver Star, the coach attendant assigned me a seat just before I boarded. I'm not sure how much they can accommodate your wishes for, say, a window seat, aisle seat, middle of the car, single seat, etc. Probably depends on how crowded the train is that trip and the size of the various traveling parties.

Let us know how it worked out. If I start doing moire long trips, I, too might consider coach on some segments in order to save money.


----------



## mlanoue (May 17, 2019)

Some of the CZ crews assign seats, some don't. I've had it both ways on my trips over the past year and a half. But, getting on in Chicago, usually there are plenty of seats, so getting a window shouldn't be a problem if traveling solo. Actually, the last time I rode, the attendant told me that the back of the end car is usually reserved for single travelers. So, even if they don't give you an assigned seat, they may send you to that car and tell you which direction to head when you get upstairs.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 17, 2019)

Amtrak's coach seats are quite large but they're also surprisingly uncomfortable for restful sleeping. In addition there is no divider between you and your neighbor, which means there's a reasonable chance you'll end up sleeping against them at some point, whether you want to or not. Coach class restrooms also tend to be in much worse shape than sleeper restrooms, both in the operational/mechanical sense and in general cleanliness, probably because they see higher passenger volume combined with lower staff involvement. Most of the time riding in coach is okay, but when things go South it can be hard to find a practical and actionable solution to your problems. For instance, if you find yourself assigned to a broken seat next to a noisy or smelly person in a car with a disgusting toilet you may be stuck with those problems until the end of your journey. You can ask the coach attendant for help, but in my experience most of the time they'll just blow you off without expending any real effort. If you try to escalate to the conductor you may find they're rather indifferent to the plight of a coach passenger and loathe to put your concerns over the casual excuses of a lazy coach attendant. If you take matters into your own hands or continue arguing your case you risk enraging the staff and possibly adding verbal abuse or even forced removal to an already unpleasant trip. It's true you can run into similar problems when flying, but at least in that case you can usually find some relief and be on your way in a few hours, whereas on Amtrak you might be forced to grin and bear it for days on end.


----------



## BoulderCO (May 17, 2019)

Mostly just confirming what others have said. 

From Chicago, unless you are leaving on an especially busy day, your car will most likely be "open seating" so you can find what looks to be a good window seat and a hope for no seat mate. No guarantees, but highly likely.

I've never brought a blanket, but always make it a point to wear a heavy shirt and long pants, even in summer. The coach cars do get cold at night. Some sort of travel pillow will be helpful. Sleep is possible in small doses, but you will probably be very eager to see daylight come and an opportunity to get an early coffee from the Cafe car.

I usually do a happy hour in the observation car prior to dinner with a couple of drinks from down below and some mixed nuts, etc.

Certainly try for dinner in the dining car, but you may need to be proactive rather than hoping to be asked. If nobody comes around with reservation requests by 5 PM, I just go to the door of the dining car and tell them I'd like to reserve a time. They are often "grumpy" about it, but I've never been completely turned down. Breakfast in the diner is never a problem. But, depending on your time constraints after arrival in Denver, be aware that you can get a truly excellent breakfast in Union Station at "Snooze".

That about covers it. Have a great trip!


----------



## Willbridge (May 17, 2019)

With many miles of coach experience, I wear a hat with a brim that I can pull down low against some of the overhead lights and that helps against chilled air. And, referring to some previous comments, creeping Easternism at Amtrak makes it necessary to be alert to get dinner reservations. (Western railroads used to either happily seat coach passengers in the diner or offered full cafe meals in a car cut in between coaches or "Chico's Early Meals" in the diner.)


----------



## LookingGlassTie (May 17, 2019)

I rode in coach overnight on the Silver Meteor from RVR to ORL and then on the Silver Star from ORL back to RVR. I took both a neck and a travel pillow. I couldn't sleep straight through but I was rested enough. It was manageable.


----------



## bratkinson (May 17, 2019)

For me, there's 3 things I consider 'must have' for overnight coach travel: 1) one or two small blankets, 2) two to 4 inflatable pillows, and 3) tape and a piece of thin card stock to block out the aisle light that is always in my eyes. For pillows and blankets, I've found an inflatable pillow with blanket inside that comes with eye mask and ear plugs on Amazon. Use the pillows to stuff down the crack between the arm rest and the side of the rail car. In the winter, a heavy overcoat works very well, too.


----------



## Asher (May 18, 2019)

Every time I read about long distance coach travel I'm amazed at the preparation it takes and the lack of solitude one is able to acquire over a long stretch real estate. I guess some trips glide by, but some must end feeling like you just jumped off a slow moving freight. I'm thinking, beg, borrow or heaven forbid steal the extra money to get a sleeper.


----------



## ehbowen (May 18, 2019)

anumberone said:


> Every time I read about long distance coach travel I'm amazed at the preparation it takes and the lack of solitude one is able to acquire over a long stretch real estate. I guess some trips glide by, but some must end feeling like you just jumped off a slow moving freight. I'm thinking, beg, borrow or heaven forbid steal the extra money to get a sleeper.


Oh, it's not that bad. I've done it before, I'd do it again (at least for a single night)...I just haven't had to do it lately! (Last nine years)

Why, when compared to a coach class flight from London to Houston (which I've done exactly once), my last overnight Amtrak coach trips (Houston to Alpine and return) seem positively luxurious!


----------



## SarahZ (May 18, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> Oh, it's not that bad. I've done it before, I'd do it again (at least for a single night).


You'd have to pay me a hefty sum to get me to do an overnight in coach again. Even just one night is terrible.

The seats, while large, don't recline far enough and have little/no back support. I can't rest my head against the window because the jostling and bumping gives me a headache. Luckily, I'm short enough that I can put the footrest up so that it's even with the seat and curl up on the footrest and seat itself. (That's assuming I'm not sitting next to a stranger. On that note, I hate cuddling up with a stranger for 24+ hours.)

On top of that, it's often too hot (in the winter), too bright, and too noisy. I've worn earplugs with headphones, and it did nothing to block out chatty people, the noise associated with people departing/boarding, snoring, snack wrappers, and crying children.


----------



## Asher (May 20, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> Oh, it's not that bad. I've done it before, I'd do it again (at least for a single night)...I just haven't had to do it lately! (Last nine years)
> 
> Why, when compared to a coach class flight from London to Houston (which I've done exactly once), my last overnight Amtrak coach trips (Houston to Alpine and return) seem positively luxurious!



Thanks, I've got a couple of those coach flights across the pond to and from LAX in a couple got weeks.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (May 20, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> snack wrappers,



Happy to know that I’m not the only one that finds that irritating! 

What bothers me more than listening to the crying child, is the parent/caretaker who seems not to care if the child is disturbing others and continues talking/texting/playing on their electronic device or talking to someone instead of trying to comfort (quiet) the child.


----------



## Asher (May 21, 2019)

Would a empty sardine can-sitting on the vacant seat next to a person quality as a snack wrapper.


----------



## Rohr (May 21, 2019)

Honestly, it can be fine or it can be unbearable. It's a crap shoot. I'll second all the previous advice and emphasize bringing a good sleep mask and getting a hold of some, over the ear, noise cancelling headphones. It is strange, but finding a comfortable sleeping position in those large seats is difficult.


----------



## flitcraft (May 25, 2019)

For me, overnight in coach is a no-no. I did it a number of times when I was younger, but one unbearable night with a leering seatmate did me in. I was frankly too nervous to sleep given his inappropriate behavior, and the coach seating attendant would not reseat me unless he actually touched me. That was it for me and overnight coach. Now I probably wouldn't be subject to that kind of shenanigans, but my balky hips probably couldn't take coach.

My advice for surviving a coach trip in the summer is the same as above--bring a blanket, blow-up pillows, and warm clothing. I always brought a warm hat--it's surprising how much difference that makes, and they take up little room. Snacks help deal with cafe car and dining car disappointments--I used to splurge on nuts, fancy chocolate candies, dried fruit like cherries and blueberries, and even hard cheese bits like aged gouda. Again, light weight but tasty and 'special.' Don't try to sleep until you are good and tired; there's nothing worse than tossing and turning in those recliners because your body just isn't quite ready for sleep. I used to cheat myself on sleep the night before so that sleep would come more easily. (Okay, the real reason was that I always packed at the last minute, but I rationalize that it was a plan to get better sleep.) One last recommendation--bring a travel size packet of baby wipes for a quick sponge-down in lieu of a shower, since there aren't any in coach. And if you have a seat mate, feel free to offer one to them--you'll both be happy you did. Just don't try to flush them, regardless of what the package says--they aren't flushable!


----------



## junebug (May 26, 2019)

bratkinson said:


> For me, there's 3 things I consider 'must have' for overnight coach travel: 1) one or two small blankets, 2) two to 4 inflatable pillows, and 3) tape and a piece of thin card stock to block out the aisle light that is always in my eyes. For pillows and blankets, I've found an inflatable pillow with blanket inside that comes with eye mask and ear plugs on Amazon. Use the pillows to stuff down the crack between the arm rest and the side of the rail car. In the winter, a heavy overcoat works very well, too.



Tips from someone who enjoys Coach.. What can day I love making train friends and never have had any creepy seat mates. The Amish and Mennonite families are a joy to travel with. Well behaved children and kind people. 

Tips for Chicago to Emeryville and other long distance trips

1. Bring a pack of makeup remover wipes. There's a big restroom that has a little bench and a nice mirror for putting on makeup,with a sink and an outlet for your flat iron or curling iron. 

2. Eat dinner in sometimes in the diner but get pizza for your first night. Can't remember the the name of the place across from Union station but it's pretty good. They'll bring it over to the station if you don't feel like carrying it. Get enough to share. 

3. Bring wine in those little plastic bottles. Bring a few bottles of water, an insulated cup and tea bags or instant coffee. Sometimes I bring a 6 pack cooler for snacks and cheese sticks and yogurt.

4. There's halfway decent stuff for breakfast in the cafe car.

5. Bring a sleeping bag and roll it up tight. Smoosh part of it for a pillow. If you feel like stretching out for awhile, around 10 or 11 go over to the dome car. 

6. Tip the attendant to get a seat to yourself. I've done that when I don't want a seatmate and feel like stretching out a bit.

7. Bring an extension cord. You might need it if you don't get the window seat.

8. Use Yelp to find restaurants near stops where you know you'll have at least an hour stop. Call them to have it ready. Breakfast and lunch are overpriced and not very good in the diner.

I'd love to know what you do with the cardstock and tape!?


----------



## Skyline (May 26, 2019)

Sometimes, it's about the stench...

Rotten food, diapers, vomit...

Give me a sleeper or give me death!


----------



## Gary Behling (May 27, 2019)

OK----IF you MUST ride coach, have you ever thought of buying 2 (two) coach seats? I have and it's sure better than one and cheaper than a bedroom.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> OK----IF you MUST ride coach, have you ever thought of buying 2 (two) coach seats? I have and it's sure better than one and cheaper than a bedroom.


Only problem with this is that if Amtrak needs the Second seat, you'll not have both Seats to yourself.


----------



## caravanman (May 27, 2019)

When I first started riding Amtrak, about 15 years ago, I was pretty confident to have two whole coach seats to myself on most long distance trains. I still hope for this, but now it is rather rare, so a good thing for Amtrak's revenues.
Balding, I always bring a beanie hat and a blanket, the A/C feels too cold to me.
Bring plenty of snacks, don't expect to get much sleep, but for me at least, it has never been the near death experience that some folk paint it!

Ed.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (May 27, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> Only problem with this is that if Amtrak needs the Second seat, you'll not have both Seats to yourself.


'

If you bought two seats, you are entitled to two seats even if there is only one person present. You show them both tickets.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 27, 2019)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> '
> 
> If you bought two seats, you are entitled to two seats even if there is only one person present. You show them both tickets.


Hate to correct you but when Trains fill up the Conductor and Attendants WILL Fill EVERY Seat! 

You may have paid for 2 Seats but I assure you they are NOT Guaranteed and all you will get is a Refund for the 2nd Seat If/When this happens!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 27, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> OK----IF you MUST ride coach, have you ever thought of buying 2 (two) coach seats? I have and it's sure better than one and cheaper than a bedroom.


&


Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> If you bought two seats, you are entitled to two seats even if there is only one person present. You show them both tickets.


According to Amtrak's Blue Book two coach tickets only guarantee two connecting seats if you're physically disabled or morbidly obese. Otherwise your ability to sit alone is at the discretion of the staff. The book claims this is because Amtrak staff simply can't handle the apparently difficult task of having to explain that you bought two tickets to another passenger. This seems like an odd excuse for trains with reserved seating, but I've called Amtrak myself and been told the same thing as the book. They also claimed that buying two tickets for the same train in the same name on the Amtrak website risks being auto-cancelled by the reservations system.


----------



## Ryan (May 27, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> OK----IF you MUST ride coach, have you ever thought of buying 2 (two) coach seats? I have and it's sure better than one and cheaper than a bedroom.





Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> '
> 
> If you bought two seats, you are entitled to two seats even if there is only one person present. You show them both tickets.



False.


----------



## Ryan (May 27, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> They also claimed that buying two tickets for the same train in the same name on the Amtrak website risks being auto-cancelled by the reservations system.



I remember something of an uproar when that first was discussed here many years back.


----------



## Gary Behling (May 27, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> You'd have to pay me a hefty sum to get me to do an overnight in coach again. Even just one night is terrible.
> 
> The seats, while large, don't recline far enough and have little/no back support. I can't rest my head against the window because the jostling and bumping gives me a headache. Luckily, I'm short enough that I can put the footrest up so that it's even with the seat and curl up on the footrest and seat itself. (That's assuming I'm not sitting next to a stranger. On that note, I hate cuddling up with a stranger for 24+ hours.)
> 
> On top of that, it's often too hot (in the winter), too bright, and too noisy. I've worn earplugs with headphones, and it did nothing to block out chatty people, the noise associated with people departing/boarding, snoring, snack wrappers, and crying children.


I haven't done this for awhile, but I used to buy 2 coach seats. Now--- a bedroom is a must for overnight. But never Poo Poo the idea of buying two coach seats


Devil's Advocate said:


> &
> 
> According to Amtrak's Blue Book two coach tickets only guarantee two connecting seats if you're physically disabled or morbidly obese. Otherwise your ability to sit alone is at the discretion of the staff. The book claims this is because Amtrak staff simply can't handle the apparently difficult task of having to explain that you bought two tickets to another passenger. This seems like an odd excuse for trains with reserved seating, but I've called Amtrak myself and been told the same thing as the book. They also claimed that buying two tickets for the same train in the same name on the Amtrak website risks being auto-cancelled by the reservations system.



The best I can do is to say this--- in 1978 (which was a long time ago I realize), I had a heated (but quiet) "battle" with the train conductor about my 2 tickets that were linked to my 2 rail passes. I stood firm. They radioed ahead checking my reservations and if---and how I paid. They finally relented and it might only be due to my ability to argue quietly and in a non-threatening manner. But I kept my 2 seats. Things may be different today but I do this every so often on Buses because I like to sit alone.


----------



## Gary Behling (May 27, 2019)

Ryan said:


> False.
> 
> View attachment 13746



WOW---- This is awesome information. I don't know how you guys find this kind of stuff, but knowing the rules helps tremendously when you want to sidestep those rules. In regard to letter "e" --- I wonder how there could be anyone in a position where they are standing on an all reserved Amtrak train. I could see where there might be some situation where the train could be full I guess. It would be up to the person with the 2 tickets to "fight" for the seats.


----------



## ehbowen (May 27, 2019)

Amtrak does occasionally overbook "All-Reserved" trains. I've been in coach on a train where conductors were seating passengers in the lounge car and asking if they could use your seats when you went to have lunch in the diner.


----------



## SarahZ (May 27, 2019)

How on earth do they determine "obesity caused by a disability" vs. "obesity because you use frosting as a condiment"?


----------



## SarahZ (May 27, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> The seats, while large, don't recline far enough and have little/no back support. I can't rest my head against the window because the jostling and bumping gives me a headache. Luckily, I'm short enough that I can put the footrest up so that it's even with the seat and curl up on the footrest and seat itself. (That's assuming I'm not sitting next to a stranger. On that note, I hate cuddling up with a stranger for 24+ hours.)
> 
> On top of that, it's often too hot (in the winter), too bright, and too noisy. I've worn earplugs with headphones, and it did nothing to block out chatty people, the noise associated with people departing/boarding, snoring, snack wrappers, and crying children.





Gary Behling said:


> I haven't done this for awhile, but I used to buy 2 coach seats. Now--- a bedroom is a must for overnight. But never Poo Poo the idea of buying two coach seats.



Since you quoted my post...

Purchasing two coach seats doesn't fix any of the problems I listed, other than cuddling up with a stranger. The seats are still uncomfortable, and it's still too loud and bright.


----------



## Gary Behling (May 27, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> Since you quoted my post...
> 
> Purchasing two coach seats doesn't fix any of the problems I listed, other than cuddling up with a stranger. The seats are still uncomfortable, and it's still too loud and bright.



OK-- Maybe this will help. When traveling anywhere, either by car---plane--- or train, you should always think about how people traveled in the 1800's from Ohio to California. They WALKED. They didn't ride in the wagon and I doubt if they complained about lighting, noise, headaches or comfort. Get real and be thankful for what you DO have.

Hope this helps


----------



## SarahZ (May 27, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> OK-- Maybe this will help. When traveling anywhere, either by car---plane--- or train, you should always think about how people traveled in the 1800's from Ohio to California. They WALKED. They didn't ride in the wagon and I doubt if they complained about lighting, noise, headaches or comfort. Get real and be thankful for what you DO have.
> 
> Hope this helps










Or, instead of pretending it's the 1800s and I don't have a choice in the matter, I can just book a sleeper ticket or plane ticket. Which I do.


----------



## Gary Behling (May 28, 2019)

Sleeper ticket, of course.


----------



## Rasputin (May 28, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> OK-- Maybe this will help. When traveling anywhere, either by car---plane--- or train, you should always think about how people traveled in the 1800's from Ohio to California. They WALKED. They didn't ride in the wagon and I doubt if they complained about lighting, noise, headaches or comfort. Get real and be thankful for what you DO have.
> 
> Hope this helps


I have seen letters written by stage passengers in the 1800s. They did complain about the comfort, hours of operation (some stages ran through the night), food and other passengers.


----------



## Gary Behling (May 28, 2019)

Yeah--- I guess The Hateful Eight had something to complain about alright. There ARE always complainers, I guess.


----------



## SarahZ (May 28, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> Sleeper ticket, of course.


What, exactly, are you trying to say?


----------



## SarahZ (May 28, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> Yeah--- I guess The Hateful Eight had something to complain about alright. There ARE always complainers, I guess.


I don’t complain about coach. I’m proactive and don’t ride in coach. I simply listed my reasons for choosing sleeper/plane over coach.

I don’t know why you’re so bothered by this. Different people have different preferences. So what if people don’t like coach? It doesn’t affect you personally.


----------



## Gary Behling (May 28, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> I don’t complain about coach. I’m proactive and don’t ride in coach. I simply listed my reasons for choosing sleeper/plane over coach.
> 
> I don’t know why you’re so bothered by this. Different people have different preferences. So what if people don’t like coach? It doesn’t affect you personally.



I just thought it would be a good time to make a comment about how fragile people are today compared to our ancestors. Don't take it so hard.


----------



## tricia (May 28, 2019)

Fragile compared with our ancestors? I don't think so. My grandmother (born around 1880), who survived 12 pregnancies and raised a houseful of kids without any modern conveniences (including indoor plumbing) would have balked at spending the night without even an armrest between herself and some stranger. As I do.


----------



## MARC Rider (May 28, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I have seen letters written by stage passengers in the 1800s. They did complain about the comfort, hours of operation (some stages ran through the night), food and other passengers.


If you're ever in San Fransisco, visit the Wells Fargo HQ where they have a museum of the company history. It includes a mockup of one of the stagecoaches the company ran back in the day. Get about 5 or 6 friends and pile into it to get an idea of how an old fashioned stagecoach compares to an Amtrak coach.


----------



## Ryan (May 28, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> I just thought it would be a good time to make a comment about how fragile people are today compared to our ancestors. Don't take it so hard.



You thought wrong, and nobody is taking it hard.


----------



## junebug (May 29, 2019)

The one issue that nobody mentions is the price. It's hard for me to justify spending more per night than I would for a night at a 5 star hotel in Chicago. Less meals. I think the beds in the roomettes and family bedrooms, the only two I have tried, are about as comfortable as a camping mattress. I guess I'm lucky I can fall asleep anywhere though.


----------



## Gary Behling (May 29, 2019)

junebug said:


> The one issue that nobody mentions is the price. It's hard for me to justify spending more per night than I would for a night at a 5 star hotel in Chicago. Less meals. I think the beds in the roomettes and family bedrooms, the only two I have tried, are about as comfortable as a camping mattress. I guess I'm lucky I can fall asleep anywhere though.



Amtrak does the best with the budget they have. If you want REAL CHANGE--- vote for politicians who support Amtrak. That's the ONLY way. Vote in EVERY election


----------



## Barb Stout (May 30, 2019)

junebug said:


> The one issue that nobody mentions is the price. It's hard for me to justify spending more per night than I would for a night at a 5 star hotel in Chicago. Less meals. I think the beds in the roomettes and family bedrooms, the only two I have tried, are about as comfortable as a camping mattress. I guess I'm lucky I can fall asleep anywhere though.


My sister, on the other hand, is an incredibly fussy sleeper who never sleeps well in hotels or other people's homes, and often has problems sleeping at her own place said she got (and gets) the best sleep of her life in an Amtrak roomette. We attribute it to the gentle rocking motion. I say it's like getting a massage all night long. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (May 31, 2019)

Gary Behling said:


> WOW---- This is awesome information. I don't know how you guys find this kind of stuff, but knowing the rules helps tremendously when you want to sidestep those rules. In regard to letter "e" --- I wonder how there could be anyone in a position where they are standing on an all reserved Amtrak train. I could see where there might be some situation where the train could be full I guess. It would be up to the person with the 2 tickets to "fight" for the seats.



The Northeast Regional routinely has standing room only in the coaches going from Philadelphia to New York City at morning rush hour because people use it as a commuter train--faster (and more comfortable if you do get a seat) than the SEPTA/NJT trip. You are guaranteed a seat only if you spring for business class.

And good luck fighting with the conductor for an extra seat on the Regional--they already have a crowded train and I don't think they are in any mood to have someone argue (even politely) that they can have two seats.


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 31, 2019)

Best thing Amtrak could do to improve its coach service is allow customers to reserve seats when booking. Should not be that difficult or expensive to implement. VIA Rail does it and no worries about getting two seats together etc.


----------



## PVD (May 31, 2019)

I could see some people having a problem with tax dollars subsidizing someone occupying 2 seats for their comfort, and leaving someone who wants to travel without a seat.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 31, 2019)

PVD said:


> I could see some people having a problem with tax dollars subsidizing someone occupying 2 seats for their comfort, and leaving someone who wants to travel without a seat.


If it's an all-reserved train how is anybody going without a seat unless Amtrak screws up? How does refusing to sell two seats to one passenger improve the subsidy situation if it creates more empty seats by disuading people like me from using Amtrak coach in the future? I've seen no evidence that selling two coach seats to one passenger is the kind of thing anti-Amtrak types are tracking and attacking.


----------



## PVD (May 31, 2019)

Aside from the screw ups which i'm sure occur, the ability of commuter ticket or cross honor situations helps create the possibility of more passengers than seats. My opinion (not a validated fact) is that lack of seats because of unoccupied seats is likely to create more negative thinking than passengers who will stop riding because they can't have 2 seats.


----------



## Michigan Mom (May 31, 2019)

PVD said:


> Aside from the screw ups which i'm sure occur, the ability of commuter ticket or cross honor situations helps create the possibility of more passengers than seats. My opinion (not a validated fact) is that lack of seats because of unoccupied seats is likely to create more negative thinking than passengers who will stop riding because they can't have 2 seats.



Good marketing can overcome most potential negative thinking. Wouldn't you rather be able to choose, the aisle or window, or pay for both? And as long as Amtrak is getting the revenue, the financial bottom line is the same. Plus, if people wanted 2 seats in coach because it was less than a sleeper, benefits to the entire coach car would ensue. I don't have to spell them out.


----------



## SarahZ (May 31, 2019)

On Southwest, I can reserve two seats for myself. (It's actually required, due to my size.) They give me a piece of paper that says "Seat Reserved", which I place on the seat next to me.

As people board, they see that seat is taken. Nobody complains to a flight attendant. Nobody forces themself into the seat.

The conductors say it's hard to explain to people why they can't sit in an empty seat. I see no reason why Amtrak couldn't also issue a similar document.

Obviously, this is going to be difficult on unreserved trains that sometimes fill up with more passengers than the train can hold. I am speaking only about reserved trains.


----------



## junebug (Jun 1, 2019)

As far as getting two seats, once the train empties out a bit, that's when I very sweetly ask for a seat next to an empty seat to the person I've already tipped when I got on the train, then I tip them again. My method is to get people to talk about themselves... about their kids, about where they live. It usually works. If they're expecting a lot of people to get on at another stop soon, it's a temporary extra seat until the train fills up again.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 1, 2019)

junebug said:


> As far as getting two seats, once the train empties out a bit, that's when I very sweetly ask for a seat next to an empty seat to the person I've already tipped when I got on the train, then I tip them again. My method is to get people to talk about themselves... about their kids, about where they live. It usually works. If they're expecting a lot of people to get on at another stop soon, it's a temporary extra seat until the train fills up again.



It's your prerogative to live your life based on your own moral code and ethical standards, but to my eyes what you are describing looks more like a bribe than a tip.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 4, 2019)

BoulderCO said:


> Mostly just confirming what others have said.
> 
> From Chicago, unless you are leaving on an especially busy day, your car will most likely be "open seating" so you can find what looks to be a good window seat and a hope for no seat mate. No guarantees, but highly likely.
> 
> ...



Is Snooze a restaurant or bar, or some sort of eatery within Denver Union Station? Or say like across the street, from that station? I suspect during that long smoke/stretch break, there'd be some nearby places nearby one could run to for a bite to eat.



junebug said:


> 1. Bring a pack of makeup remover wipes. There's a big restroom that has a little bench and a nice mirror for putting on makeup,with a sink and an outlet for your flat iron or curling iron.
> 
> 2. Eat dinner in sometimes in the diner but get pizza for your first night. Can't remember the the name of the place across from Union station but it's pretty good. They'll bring it over to the station if you don't feel like carrying it. Get enough to share.
> 
> ...



I've never tried #6(tipping an attendant to get a seat to yourself in coach), does that ever work? I suspect at certain times the attendants wouldn't be able to do anything about sold out trains, and that if anything, I'd worry that I would be risking annoying him to try to tip to do that. But who knows, if a lot of people try that and it works, maybe I'd try doing so on a less crowded long distance train? And by #2, do you mean Beggar's Pizza? I remember they have a location that's kitty corner away, from old hall(or whatever the historic waiting room area is called) of Chicago Union Station.

And for #8, I always look up yelp and google for ideas of possible places I could walk to and get a bite at(if remaining time at smoke/stretch stops allows for it quickly, without being left behind when you get back to the station), for any longer smoke/stretch stops(i.e. Denver, Albuquerque, Indianapolis, Minot, etc).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 4, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Is Snooze a restaurant or bar, or some sort of eatery within Denver Union Station?



What's the difference between a restaurant and an eatery? Snooze is a brunch place with a bar featuring bright fiberglass furniture and a millennial hipster vibe. I've had both good and bad luck with Snooze. My main advice is go there when it's busy. Stay away near opening/closing times when it's dead.


----------



## lbrandon (Jun 4, 2019)

At Union Station in Chicago coach passengers can buy a $25 day pass to the Metropolitan Lounge. This will get you a nice quiet waiting area and priority boarding ahead of everyone else. Best $25 I spent on my last trip. The attendant gathered us up at boarding time and walked us past the hoards of people in the general waiting area right to the train. Coach cars are assigned based on your destination but they were happy to accommodate a window seat on the side of the train I wanted to be on. https://chicagounionstation.com/travel/metropolitan-lounge


----------



## BoulderCO (Jun 4, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Is Snooze a restaurant or bar, or some sort of eatery within Denver Union Station? Or say like across the street, from that station? I suspect during that long smoke/stretch break, there'd be some nearby places nearby one could run to for a bite to eat.



It's a restaurant specializing in breakfast, brunch and lunch. They do serve alcohol, but limited items and probably 80% of their clientele stick with water, coffee, etc. Located right inside Union Station about 100 ft from the tracks.

I've always had positive experiences with the food - rather innovative menu for breakfast. My only warning is that when it gets busy it could take awhile to get seated and waited on. If your final destination is Denver, it is ideal. But I wouldn't recommend trying it if you arrive and leave on the westbound Zephyr. If busy, the layover may not be long enough.


----------



## Willbridge (Jun 5, 2019)

BoulderCO said:


> It's a restaurant specializing in breakfast, brunch and lunch. They do serve alcohol, but limited items and probably 80% of their clientele stick with water, coffee, etc. Located right inside Union Station about 100 ft from the tracks.
> 
> I've always had positive experiences with the food - rather innovative menu for breakfast. My only warning is that when it gets busy it could take awhile to get seated and waited on. If your final destination is Denver, it is ideal. But I wouldn't recommend trying it if you arrive and leave on the westbound Zephyr. If busy, the layover may not be long enough.



I'm around DUS quite a bit and I'll second Boulder's motion. Snooze is great if your time is flexible. If you are passing through, there are three places on the right hand (west) side of the station waiting room to serve you. First, a sandwich place that uses good bread, second is Pigtrain Coffee (which is better than it sounds) which has the usual pastries, third is an ice cream place. If you go any further, past the 105th Meridian landmark, you are out on the street with too many possibilities to write about. You will also hear two shorts and your train will leave without you.


----------



## SMRodgers1 (Jan 20, 2020)

junebug said:


> Tips from someone who enjoys Coach.. What can day I love making train friends and never have had any creepy seat mates. The Amish and Mennonite families are a joy to travel with. Well behaved children and kind people.
> 
> Tips for Chicago to Emeryville and other long distance trips
> 
> ...


----------



## fillyjonk (Jan 20, 2020)

I think a lot of this is "different strokes for different folks." When I started riding Amtrak overnight on a regular basis, I did coach. It was fine, until one ride when it really wasn't (creepy seatmate but they didn't touch me, they just kept talking at me, and finally he asked me if he could give me his address so that if I ever cut my ponytail off, I could send it to him (!?!?!?!) After that request, I got up and got permission from the conductor to ride the rest of the way in the lounge car, luckily my trip was almost over...)

After that, I decided it was worth it to me, personally, to pay for a roomette. It MIGHT be different for men than for women in this, I don't know. And I think it would be very different if I were not travelling alone - I'd be willing to brave coach again if I had someone I liked I was travelling with to sit next to, and to be insulated a bit from the creeps (I realize the probability of that is low, but still - when it happens, it's not fun)

For other people, saving money might take precedence and they might be comfortable trying to do things like buying two seats and then tipping the conductor to ensure being able to get both those seats together. I'm not that assertive. And I usually travel at holiday times (Thanksgiving, Christmas, academic spring breaks) when the coach tends to be totally full. 

I also have a very hard time falling asleep and the comparative privacy (and ability to lie down) in the sleeper helps a good bit. usually I didn't sleep more than an hour or two in coach, usually in a sleeper I can snag at least 4-5 hours, which makes a lot of difference between "feeling like death warmed over" vs. "feeling kinda human" once I reach my destination

This is totally a YMMV thing, but for me, I have a vast preference for a roomette, and I'm willing to spend the money for one (or the points, if I have enough points saved up...)


----------



## PVD (Jan 20, 2020)

I've found the places in the renovated Denver Union Station to be pretty good, of course, everyone may have their own views. With the hotel and commuter traffic, the station has really come alive.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jan 21, 2020)

SarahZ said:


> How on earth do they determine "obesity caused by a disability" vs. "obesity because you use frosting as a condiment"?


Well, for example, if someone has bad lungs and is hooked up to an oxygen machine, they are not likely to get adequate exercise to keep extra weight off. Plus, there are certain kinds of endocrinology disorders that self-discipline can't help with.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 21, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> Well, for example, if someone has bad lungs and is hooked up to an oxygen machine, they are not likely to get adequate exercise to keep extra weight off. Plus, there are certain kinds of endocrinology disorders that self-discipline can't help with.


Oh, right. I get that.  I just feel that it would be much harder to prove something like an endocrine disorder vs. walking on with an oxygen machine or something else that's more "obvious". I'm not sure if Amtrak would require a doctor's note, or if you have a book it a certain way?

It's kind of like when people give someone a hard time for having a handicap plate on their vehicle when they appear healthy, even though that person may suffer from some kind of heart/lung condition that makes it difficult to walk across a parking lot.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jan 22, 2020)

SarahZ said:


> Oh, right. I get that.  I just feel that it would be much harder to prove something like an endocrine disorder vs. walking on with an oxygen machine or something else that's more "obvious". I'm not sure if Amtrak would require a doctor's note, or if you have a book it a certain way?
> 
> It's kind of like when people give someone a hard time for having a handicap plate on their vehicle when they appear healthy, even though that person may suffer from some kind of heart/lung condition that makes it difficult to walk across a parking lot.


I would imagine that they would at the very least have to book it through an agent by phone. I also would like to know if a note from a physician would be required.


----------



## PVD (Jan 22, 2020)

https://www.amtrak.com/planning-boo...vations-for-passengers-with-a-disability.html


----------

